# why not formula one?



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

Isn't there a f1 team? if no why not?


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: why not formula one? (ObsessedVWOwner)*

Politics? Or, Google F1 budget.


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: why not formula one? (Mk2enthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2enthusiast* »_Politics? Or, Google F1 budget.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SgregVanliewC (Jun 5, 2007)

there is an audi team.


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (SgregVanliewC)*

Don't think so.


----------



## SgregVanliewC (Jun 5, 2007)

dont think so? if you were referring to my comment on the audi F1 team here is proof.
http://f1chronicles.com/wp-con...n.jpg


_Modified by SgregVanliewC at 9:06 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## spa (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (SgregVanliewC)*

Audi toyed with the idea a few years ago. They even had some artist renderings of the team colours on a F1 looking car. It did not materialize and Audi continued to focus on Le Mans, which they have now dropped out of as a factory team. 
As of 2010, they are not on the F1 grid, and I have not heard any rumblings of them joining. If a manufacturer as big as Audi decided to join F1, it would be huge news. 
It would be a good time for VW to join F1, with agressive budget and technology caps. Many big manufacturers join the series and flounder though, with Toyota and Honda coming to mind. Toyota went winless for the duration of their time in the sport, from 02-09. Honda struggled to produce one victory in a wet weather race before dropping out right before the 2009 season. This was an obviously poor choice and anyone really interested in the sport will tell you why!
F1 is expensive and requires huge dedication to compete, let alone win. VW has not been interested in F1 in the past and I would find it unusual for them to show interest now. I would love it if they did though! I remember a speculation article a few years ago about Michael Schumacher possibly running a factory backed effort with VW, after he retired from the sport (in 06). It was, of course, a rumour. Man did it get me excited though!


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (spa)*

thank you.


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: why not formula one? (ObsessedVWOwner)*


----------



## SgregVanliewC (Jun 5, 2007)

i apologize i was refering to le mans, i dont know much about that type of racing, i thought open wheel race cars where "F1". my mistake


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (SgregVanliewC)*


----------

